
USPS Site Exposed Data on 60M Users - dmckeon
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/11/usps-site-exposed-data-on-60-million-users/
======
coder543
What's even worse than exposing the data is that they knew about it for a year
and just left it exposed.

